# مشروع المولد الكهرومائي



## الذهب123 (13 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا عندي تصميم مشروع مولد كهرمائي عملة علية واريد ان اطرحة في المنتدى لكي نعمل على تطوير الفكرة لكي يستفيد منها الجميع 
الملف المرفق موظح فية المشروع 
ولكم تحياتي


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (13 أغسطس 2007)

الفكرة جيدة وممتازة ونشكرك عليها لكن الا تعتقد أن الكلفة اكبر من الأنتاج


----------



## الذهب123 (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك اخ احمد
ولكن اريد منك ومن لدية القدرة على المشورة بان يساعد بعلمة الذي تعلمة كل من يقرا هذا المشروع فلربما تكون بادرة خير منه


----------



## ossama (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم وشكرا على الرسومات ولكن لدي بعض االامور للمناقشة قد تؤدي الى تغييرا نضرتك للموضوع اولا المنضومة ليست قابلة للعمل لان الطاقة الناتجة من نزول الماء اقل من الطاقة اللازمة لصعود الماء لهذا الارتفاع ولكن ان عندي فكرة اعمل عليها تعمل بتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الجاذبية الارضية باستخدام الماء او الاوزان وفكرتك تقريبا قريبة من حيبث المبدا الى فكرتي ولكن لا استطيع توضيحها الان لانها براءة اختراع وهي مستقبلي كلة يعتمد عليها فلا استطيع المجازفة ولكن انا جاهز لاي استفسار على اي نوع من هذه الانواع ولكن استطيع ان اقول ان الخلل في الجهاز يكمن في داينمو الماء اولا والثاني في القرص الذي ينزل عليه الماء فكمية الماء الصاعدة اقلمن النزلة لتوليد الطاقة لرفعه مرة اخرى واعذرونا على التقصير


----------



## الذهب123 (16 أغسطس 2007)

اشكرك اسامة على مرورك وملاحظاتك
ولكن اذا كان دينمو الماء يولدة ظغط كبير جدا فهل سوف يكون هناك نتيجة مثلا اذا كانت فتحت الدينمو 2 بوصة وتم تضييق مخرج الماء اى ربع بوصة الا يكون هناك فرق في الضغط يكون لصالح مروحة المولد 
ارجوا ان اكون اوظحت الفكرة


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## المولع بالكهرباء (6 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم فكرة ممتازة وقد نفذها احد العراقيين في مدينة المدائن ونجحت والرابط موجود بالمنتدى ولكن نفذها بصورة اكبر بحيث انه شغل عليها مصنعه الصغير والله يعطيك العافية على هذه الفكرة


----------



## المولع بالكهرباء (6 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم يمكن لك الاستفاده من هذا الرابط وشكرا لك تمنياتي لك بالنجاحhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQGpd3ZbTak


----------



## المولع بالكهرباء (6 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم يمكن لهذا الرابط ان يساعدك على عمل الفكرة تمنياتي لك بالنجاحhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQGpd3ZbTak


----------



## jomma (6 نوفمبر 2011)

الذهب123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عندي تصميم مشروع مولد كهرمائي عملة علية واريد ان اطرحة في المنتدى لكي نعمل على تطوير الفكرة لكي يستفيد منها الجميع
> الملف المرفق موظح فية المشروع
> ولكم تحياتي


 
ما المقصود بدينمو الماء، وهل يوجد مصدر خارجي للطاقة؟:81:


----------

